# Poster contest for 2 preseason tickets: [email protected]



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> Here is the deal. I have a pair of preseason tickets to Milwaukee Bucks @ Dallas Mavericks on Thursday 10/19. The seats are in section 329 Row 5. They are some of the best upper level seats and carry a face value of $48/ticket.
> 
> Obviously, this contest will benefit the local posters in DFW area. I suppose the people are other parts of the world can choose to sell/give the tickets to somebody local and still gain something monetarily (like a paid SM or simply eBay it). The only condition is that these tickets must go to a Mavs fan. I absolutely refuse to give up my tickets supporting the opponents.
> 
> I would like to know who has been the most valuable contributor to the Mavs forum in the PAST MONTH (the absolute lowest of the low time for NBA). Contribution may include creating avatars for other forum posters, generating discussion, generating game threads, posting articles, etc...). Obviously, I myself am excluded from the contest, but bray1967 is not. If you feel bray1967 has been keeping the forum alive, feel feel to vote for him.


The poll will close on Tuesday. :cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I have withdrawn my name from candidacy, due to my being unavailable for the time slot.

Besides, I'm unworthy. :worship:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I have withdrawn my name from candidacy, due to my being unavailable for the time slot.
> 
> *Besides, I'm unworthy.* :worship:


LOL.... I am sure majority of posters here think otherwise. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

StackAttack should win this...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> Besides, I'm unworthy. :worship:


I agree!!!! :banana:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I agree!!!! :banana:


Well you didn't have to rub it in!!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

The dancing banana was too much eh?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

? whats this


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Contest for who will win a pair of tix to the Bucks game... Vote


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Bump..... bump.... bumparoo.

Just wanted to change the rule a little bit for all non-SM's, like SttackAttack. I'll also give an additional option: He/she can either take the tickets or I'll pay for his/her SM for 10 years.

It's just today and tomorrow, so please vote. :cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> He/she can either take the tickets or I'll pay for his/her SM for 10 years.


Ok, I was just kidding - can I play? :worship:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Ok, I was just kidding - can I play? :worship:


Sure! This is almost as much fun as the stock market. LOL


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Sure! This is almost as much fun as the stock market. LOL


But getting back in now is like buying at the top of a bubble.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> But getting back in now is like buying at the top of a bubble.


I thought investors need to have bad memory? :clown: 

I have already completely blocked those years from my memory.... so I have no idea what you are talking about. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I thought investors need to have bad memory? :clown:
> 
> I have already completely blocked those years from my memory.... so I have no idea what you are talking about. :biggrin:


I agree - but numbers don't lie. :hurl:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I agree - but numbers don't lie. :hurl:


If you are talking about some of my past 401K account, there is not really any "number." 

Well... I suppose zero is a number. Ok, you unblocked some of my memories now... :hurl:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Ok, you unblocked some of my memories now... :hurl:


Sorry. :biggrin: 

That is a pretty sweet offer you're throwing out there. The winner should be proud. :wlift:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

One more bump. This is the last day. :clap:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Stack's running away with it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not going to vote on this, I have no clue who was the most active since I wasn't much around in the last weeks.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I'm not going to vote on this, I have no clue who was the most active since I wasn't much around in the last weeks.


Then I'd suggest you start PM'ing the people on the list and tell them your vote is "for sale."

LOL :joke:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Then I'd suggest you start PM'ing the people on the list and tell them your vote is "for sale."
> 
> LOL :joke:


I'm waaaay too expensive


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok. Looks like SttackAttack is the winner of the poll.

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

PM me por favor to let me know how you would like to get your hands on the tix.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Hah, thanks a lot guys, I do what I can. But sadly, just found out like an hour ago that I can't be there. So one-day runoff between Saint and Ninja?

EDIT: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=309935

Poll lasts one day only.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Hah, thanks a lot guys, I do what I can. But sadly, just found out like an hour ago that I can't be there. So one-day runoff between Saint and Ninja?
> 
> EDIT: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=309935
> 
> Poll lasts one day only.


If you want SM for 10 years, it's also part of the deal. :cheers:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice thread Ed, you're the man!


----------

